# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Schokken in hoofd

## maymiep

Ik heb veel last van schokken in hooft als ik s,morgens wakker word.kan mij iemand zeggen wat dit is en wat er tegen te doen?.

----------


## Sefi

Lijkt op gespannen nek en schouderspieren.
Ben je hiervoor weleens naar de fysio geweest? Anders zou ik je dat eerst willen aanraden.

----------


## dotito

> Ik heb veel last van schokken in hooft als ik s,morgens wakker word.kan mij iemand zeggen wat dit is en wat er tegen te doen?.


Wat je evt kan doen als de schokken aanhouden,is een scan/mri van u hoofd laten nemen,zo ben je toch altijd zeker.

Succes Do

----------


## miewpmay

ik heb een mri scan laten maken maar neuroloog kan het geen naam geven.

----------


## Flogiston

Wat voor schokken bedoel je, als ik vragen mag?

Bedoel je dat je zonder dat je dat wilt heel snel met je hoofd beweegt, zeg maar zoals een kat die een vlieg wil afschudden?

Of bedoel je dat je een soort "elektrische" schok voelt die door je hoofd heengaat, maar dat je daarbij gewoon stilligt?

Of bedoel je iets anders?

----------


## sietske763

slik je medicatie??
zo ja.....welke....
bijwerkingen van med.kunnen nl ook deze klachten geven.

----------


## miewpmay

als ik wakker word ligt mijn hooft stil en het zijn net electrische schokken die door mijn hooft gaan,.

----------


## miewpmay

ik heb dit ook als ik met mijn ogen van links naar rechts draai of anders om.

----------


## Flogiston

Met mijn lekenverstand (let op - dit is dus een heel grote "disclaimer"!!!) denk ik dan aan epilepsie - ben je daarop getest?

Of aan iets met de ogen. Dat kan een verhoogde oogdruk zijn (glaucoom) - makkelijk te meten door elke moderne opticien, dat gaat tegenwoordig zonder dat ze iets op je oog hoeven te zetten. Ze blazen kleine "pufjes" lucht tegen je oog, en met een lichtstraaltje meten ze hoe ver het oog door die "pufjes" wordt ingedrukt. Het kietelt misschien wat, dat is alles.

Het kan ook een beginnende diabetes zijn - behoor je tot de risicogroepen? Heeft de arts daarop getest?

Het kan ook een oogspierprobleem zijn. Als jij je ogen van links naar rechts beweegt, maar je oogspieren zitten net wat scheef aan de oogbol vast, dan zou bijvoorbeeld je linkeroog netjes van links naar rechts kunnen gaan, terwijl je rechteroog niet alleen van links naar rechts gaat, maar ook een heel klein beetje naar boven of naar beneden. Dan werken je ogen dus niet goed samen. Direct na de beweging corrigeren de hersenen daar wel weer voor, maar de overgang voelt heel even heel raar aan. Je wordt er waarschijnlijk ook sneller moe van.

Maar goed, zoals aan het begin gezegd: dit zijn slechts beredeneerde gokken. Misschien heb ik gelijk, maar ik zou er net zo goed volkomen naast kunnen zitten.

Zie mijn opmerkingen dus hooguit als voorstellen om eens te kijken of het dit zou kunnen zijn. Een kenner (je (oog)arts dus) is de enige die je kan zeggen of het ook echt zo is.

----------


## mjsomers

Ik lig stil als ik wakker word,en als ik opsta houd het gelijdelijk op.

----------


## Mizzepi

miewpmay 
Ik lees je bericht over schokken in je hoofd. Wat is er uit de MRI gekomen..?? Ben je nog onder behandeling bij een arts of neuroloog voor de schokken of is het al vanzelf opgehouden...

----------


## mayke1

elektrische scokken

----------


## Peter668

Slik je anti depressiva of ooit gedaan? Het lijkt op een verstoring van het serotonerge systeem.
Dit kan ook veroorzaakt worden door XTC gebruik.
Ik heb deze schokjes al sinds 2009 in stressvolle perioden na het stoppen met het AD Seroxat / Paroxetine.
Ben benieuwd of er mensen zijn die deze klachten hebben zonder ooit AD of XTC te hebben gebruikt.

----------


## mayke11

ik heb die schokken in mijn hooft telkens als ik wakker word,ook als ik stil lig en ook soms als ik lees of naar tv kijk of ik kijk naar rechts.

----------


## mayke11

ik slik geen anti depressiva ook geen XTC of AD

----------


## mayke11

Ik ben niet meer onder behandeling huisarts weet het niet KNO weet het niet en neuroloog kan het geen naam geven.en met de MRI was volgens neuroloog niets aan de hand.Dus wat moet ik nog.ik word er zo langzamerhand gek van.

----------


## Peter668

Hoi Mayke,

Hoe lang heb je hier al last van?
Ik heb hetzelfde al jaren. Als ik net wakker word, dit gaat dan langzaam over als ik echt wakker ben. Soms in rust situaties zoals tv kijken of als ik ergens op bezoek ben en lang op een stoel zit. En soms overdag als ik mijn ogen snel beweeg van de ene naar de andere kant of naar boven.

Ik ben inmiddels wel wat wijzer geworden, maar heb het niet weg kunnen krijgen.
Geen enkele dokter, psych of specialist weet wat het is helaas.

----------


## mayke11

> Hoi Mayke,
> 
> Hoe lang heb je hier al last van?
> Ik heb hetzelfde al jaren. Als ik net wakker word, dit gaat dan langzaam over als ik echt wakker ben. Soms in rust situaties zoals tv kijken of als ik ergens op bezoek ben en lang op een stoel zit. En soms overdag als ik mijn ogen snel beweeg van de ene naar de andere kant of naar boven.
> 
> Ik ben inmiddels wel wat wijzer geworden, maar heb het niet weg kunnen krijgen.
> Geen enkele dokter, psych of specialist weet wat het is helaas.


Ik heb dit reeds 3 jaar en ik heb precies de zelfde klachten als u,en ik denkt dat wij er ook wel mee zullen moeten leven want bij mij weet ook geen dokter raad.

----------

